

A Valid JPG/JAR, PNG or FLV After AES and PDF  After 3DES Decryption - adsche
https://code.google.com/p/corkami/source/browse/trunk/src/angecryption/PoCs/ccc.txt

======
adsche
Actual file download here:
[https://corkami.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/src/angecryption/Po...](https://corkami.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/src/angecryption/PoCs/ccc.jpg)

AES/3DES setups in here:
[https://code.google.com/p/corkami/source/browse/trunk/src/an...](https://code.google.com/p/corkami/source/browse/trunk/src/angecryption/PoCs/ccc.py)

